# Buchstaben "dick" machen



## Arne Buchwald (4. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie man zum Beispiel das Wort "Einstein" ganz dick schreiben kann. Ich möchte nicht die Schriftgröße erhöhen, sondern die Buchstaben sollen als solches breiter sein. Ist das mit PhotoShop möglich?
Hintergrund: Später möchte ich die Buchstaben ausfüllen und das sieht bei schmalen halt nicht so toll aus.

Danke,


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2001)

1. Viele schriften haben die option "Bold" (neben der schrift auswahl
2. mmmmhhh.... ob es was anderes noch gibt? Noe, nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## nanda (5. Dezember 2001)

wie wär´s damit?

text schreiben. textebene rastern. dann filter > sonstige > dunkle bereiche vergrößern. pixel einstellen. 

fertig.

phätter geht´s nicht


----------



## Psyclic (5. Dezember 2001)

wie wärs mit 
filter--->Kontur


----------



## ephiance (5. Dezember 2001)

du kannst auch 
fenster -> zeichen    aktivieren da kannste dann die schiftbeite einstellen..(ps6)


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (5. Dezember 2001)

*Oder ...*

... Du tippst Dein Wort,

wandelst es in in eine Formebene um

und tranformierst es so fett wie du lustig bist.


Ich empfehle Dir allerdings, gleich eine besonders fette Schrift zu nehnen, den die so übel verzerrten Buchstaben wirken nicht sehr ästhetisch.


----------



## surgeFX (5. Dezember 2001)

mhh..also ich find einfach ne fette kontur drum in der gleichn farbe is doch das einfachste oder net? also besseres ergebnis kann man ja eigntlich net krirgen weil der buschstabe dann doch gleichmaessig in alle richtungen dicker wird...?! surge


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (5. Dezember 2001)

*ne nee ...*

Also,

So einfach ist es eigentlich nicht.
Ein fetterer Schriftschnitt variiert ja nur in der Breite der Buchstaben, wobei die Schriftzeichenhöhe, auch Schriftgrad, gleich bleibt. Außerdem werden die Details und Proportionen einer Schrift platt gemacht, wenn eine Kontur rundherum gezogen wird.

Die Serifen, das sind die kleinen Häkchen an den Buchstaben, werden stumpf und häßlich. Du nimmst der Schrift damit ihr charakteristisches aussehen.
Bei Serifenlosen Schriften (Wie z. B. die Arial) können natürlich keine Serifen abstumpfen, aber auch alle anderen Linien, die bei einem Buchstaben in spitzem Winkel aufeinanderstoßen, sind von diesem Abstumpfungseffekt betroffen. Viele halten eine fette Outline um die Buchstaben dazuzuklatschen für eine Vergewaltigung es Schriftbildes.


----------



## pong (5. Dezember 2001)

hmm,
text schreiben dann ctrl+t und in alle richtungen zerren wie du es willst... (eahm PS6)


----------



## FilouX (6. Dezember 2001)

@ pong würdsch ooch so tun...


----------



## surgeFX (6. Dezember 2001)

@ Onkel Jürgen: jo das kann natuerlich auch sein *g*.
hab mir da auch net so viele gedanken drum gmacht und brauchte das auch noch nie..hab mir nur gdacht dasset so eigntkich gehn muesste...aber da wars du ja zum glueck ma wieder schlauer und has mir ca. 1min. erspart die ich gebraucht haette um zu merken dasset so net funzt..argh..jetz is die minute scho fast wieder beim post schreibn druff gegangen...hehe..cya
surge


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für die große Resonanz. Aufgrund eines starken grippalen Infekts habe ich im Moment leider keine Zeit, die zahlreichen Vorschläge auszuprobieren. Das wird frühestens am Wochenende etwas. *schnief*
Bin schon ganz gespannt, ob das alles so klappt. 

Noch mal vielen, vielen Dank für die Vorschläge,

Arne

P.S.: Ich benutze PS 5.5 ...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. Dezember 2001)

*Och ...*

@ SurgeFX - gern geschehen.  Ich hab's mit der Schriftkunde eigentlich auch nicht so, aber so'n paar Grundgesetze muss ich leider auch anerkennen  

@ ArneE - GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

@Psyclic & nanda: Nach dem Bearbeiten konnte ich meinen "Test"-Text nicht wiedererkennen.

@Darkmastah: Hab' leider nur PS 5.5

@pong: Der Text war danach insgesamt größer (Schriftgröße), aber die Breite der Buchstaben wurde nur proportional vergrößert.

@Onkel Jürgen: Dein "Fett"-Text ist eigentlich genau das, was ich möchte. Kannst du mir kurz mal erklären, wie du das genau gemacht hast?

.... und DANKE noch mal ....


----------

